# O guage layout



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few pix of when I was running my O gauge stuff. Included is my MTH ABBA Denver & Rio Grande pulling 10 cars, K-Line Allegheny, K-Line ABA NYC, Lionel FEF Rock Island, MTH Union Pacific switcher. I have still more, including my Lionel Big Boy, Amtrak diesel FA-1 with dummy, and a Lionel Atlantic.I still have it all but now run American Flyers, as my youngest son is in college now and has more important fish to fry, but they're his when he wants them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'll take the Allegheny off your hands, great looking locomotive.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice stuff. That Rock Island 5100 is a beauty!

(Who's the freaky pink naked guy on the roof?!? )

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'll take the Allegheny off your hands, great looking locomotive.


You can't have it John. That's a wonderful loco, and it's got to be one of my favorites. It's from K-Line, and the details are truly amazing.This one is conventional, but I love it anyway...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Nice stuff. That Rock Island 5100 is a beauty!
> 
> (Who's the freaky pink naked guy on the roof?!? )
> 
> TJ


LOL, I wasn't sure what you were talking about so I went back and checked it out. Sure enough, I saw him!!!! He's my alter-ego, lol..I think he was a American Flyer engineer, and he was giving the Lionel people his own kind of salute... That Rock Island is a story in itself. I bought it off a well-respected dealer, and after he had my money in hand, he told me to "oil her up a little, as she is stiff".Well, stiff wasn't the word for it. It wouldn't even run more than a few inches without binding up.Keep in mind that the loco was new in the box, never run. It turns out that this particular loco was one of Lionel's worst engines, and after having many discussions and arguments with Lionel, they told me they knew about the problems with this loco, and now they were my problems, and they weren't going to do a thing about it. After spending ANOTHER hundred bucks to get it re-bushed and running correctly,I swore I would never buy another piece of junk from Lionel.I broke down just once when I bought my Big Boy, new in the box, never run, at a super price. As it turns out, the Big Boy doesn't smoke like I anticipated, and I keep it in the box, disappointed again.I even took it back to the dealer who said there was nothing wrong that they could find.It just doesn't smoke!! You can barely see it! I'll stick with MTH, or K-Line, where I can find it.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

There were 5 loops going when we had the O gauge up. I didn't have any sound deadening on the tracks, as you can see. We loved LONG consists, and the noise those 5 loops made was amazing!! What a great sound. The little guy would have a smile across his face like you wouldn't believe. The "little" guy is now 6' and 175lbs, and in his last semester of his bachelors degree at R.I.T.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> You can't have it John. That's a wonderful loco, and it's got to be one of my favorites. It's from K-Line, and the details are truly amazing.This one is conventional, but I love it anyway...


I have a few of the K-Line steamers, mine are all command, but the detailing is great. It's a shame that K-Line bit the dust, they were giving Lionel and MTH a run for their money!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have a few of the K-Line steamers, mine are all command, but the detailing is great. It's a shame that K-Line bit the dust, they were giving Lionel and MTH a run for their money!


Oh yes they were!! My NYC FA-1,(ABA) in one of those pictures has both A units motorized. That's 4 motors, 2 in each A unit, and they're synchronized by the B unit. This engine grouping can pull down the cellar wall!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a couple A-A and A-B-A configurations, they are pullers, that's for sure. I have a MTH Premier Reading F-3 A-B-A with both A units powered, I'm converting it to command, should be a nice looking unit. The MTH Premier line has nice detailing.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I have a couple A-A and A-B-A configurations, they are pullers, that's for sure. I have a MTH Premier Reading F-3 A-B-A with both A units powered, I'm converting it to command, should be a nice looking unit. The MTH Premier line has nice detailing.


Yep!!!!!


----------

